# Need a custom icon made.



## chemistry_geek (Jun 6, 2002)

I need a custom icon made.  Can anyone do this?  wdw_?  I have no idea how to do it.  Image size is 884K, but a lot of it is wasted white space.  Would like a little grey fuzz, or shadow underneath the image.  You'll understand once you see it.


----------



## wdw_ (Jun 6, 2002)

I'll do it. Let's see the pic.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jun 6, 2002)

The file is "ZnNCTPP(DMSO).gif" and is located here:

http://homepage.mac.com/jbelair/

Also on the page is a paper published in the Journal of the American Chemical Society (PDF, "ja017016p.pdf") of my project, which I was recently scooped on by a Japanese researcher.  I made both compounds published in that paper, the only thing is he beat me and my advisor to the publication.  And the project was essentially finished too, 1.5 years down the drain.  All that work and I get no publication for it.  At least it's JACS quality.  I would have had three publications with my masters degree, instead I get one.

If you feel really bored, you can make icons from the colored figures in the paper.  They aren't as high of quality as the GIF though.  Could you make the area in between the bonds "sticks" completely transparent?  I have no idea how to do that.

Thank you for the response and the effort - much appreciated.


----------



## wdw_ (Jun 7, 2002)

I'll do it, but I can't right now. I have to go somewhere this morning. I'll do it when I get back.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jun 7, 2002)

I just put a picture of the X-ray crystal structure obtained from the compound I made.  It is called "ZnNCTPP3_3.tiff"  I had to remove some solvent molecules that weren't really part of the compound.  This is a much better quality image than what's in the PDF paper.


----------



## thedbp (Jun 8, 2002)

There's a program called pic2icon that if you drag'n'drop a picture file onto, it creates a custom icon of that picture, with transparency, etc.

get it here (http://www.sugarcubesoftware.com/sw/index.php?pic2icon)


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jun 8, 2002)

Thank you thedbp.  I'm downloading it now.  I'll give it a try.


----------



## wdw_ (Jun 8, 2002)

I made the icons. Hope this is what you wanted.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jun 8, 2002)

Uh-Oh, for some reason they look like the VueScan Scanner icon.  I see a window with 8 items, all icons identical - VueScan icon.  The file I downloaded was 56K.


----------



## wdw_ (Jun 9, 2002)

I just download the Icons I attached and they looked fine. They had gone back to the default size. Once I changed the icon size to 128 x 128 they looked fine.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jun 9, 2002)

How do I change the size of the icons?  Is it possible I have something wrong with my computer?  Those icons look SWEET.

I still get the VueScan icon.  I noticed that the icons don't seem to have names associated with them.  Could this be the problem?  I've tried pasteing them to otherfolders and files with no success.


----------



## wdw_ (Jun 9, 2002)

Is anybody getting the same thing as chemistry_geek?

I didn't know what to the name them, so I just put different numbers of spaces in the titles of the icons.

My guess is that something is wrong on your end chemistry_geek.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jun 9, 2002)

I noticed that when I change the extension on the files, the icon changes, but not to the ones you made.  Could you assign the icons to a small RTF file, or folder and then ZIP them?  Just trying to find a workaround to my problem.  I tried so many things tonight I just can't get the icons you made to appear.


----------



## wdw_ (Jun 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chemistry_geek _
> *Could you assign the icons to a small RTF file, or folder and then ZIP them?*


OK. I've put them on folders and zipped them. Do they work?


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jun 9, 2002)

Almost, we're getting there.


----------



## wdw_ (Jun 9, 2002)

OK. Try this.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jun 9, 2002)

We're almost there.


----------



## wdw_ (Jun 9, 2002)

OK. I think I figured out what was wrong.


----------



## chemistry_geek (Jun 9, 2002)

*Yes!*

Thank you very much.  Now my dock and folders are frothing with chemistry.  What software are you using to make them?  I'd like to do this myself but I don't know how.  The only software I have is MacGIMP (XFree86/XDarwin) and GraphicConverter.  Is this enough to do it?  I can pick up Photoshop 7 for around $300 from the university.  I plan on getting it just before I leave and go out into the real world.


----------



## wdw_ (Jun 9, 2002)

I use Photoshop 7 and Iconographer 2.4.


----------

